# Inappropriate Primary Diagnosis notation ICD-9



## lynch-mayes.sheri.a@optum.com (Aug 23, 2013)

I use the OptumInsight ICD-9-CM for Physicians - Volumes 1 & 2 2012 Expert edition of the ICD9 code book. Page viii states:, "Italicized type is used for all exclusion notes and to identify codes that should not be used for describing the primary diagnosis." Because many "code first" notes are not in italics; I wondered if other publications have the same notation. I cannot find this note in the Official guidlines posted online. 

Thank you, 
Sheri


----------

